# how much muscle?clean or dirty bulk



## FliPSkYTraK (Mar 3, 2008)

is dirty bulking faster than clean bulking when it comes to adding LEAN muscle?or will you gain same amount of muscle, you just gain more WEIGHT quickly when bulking dirty? someone please clear this out for me i keep hearing people saying dirty bulking is FASTER. faster when it comes to what?gaining weight or lean mass?


----------



## Crazy Albertan (Mar 4, 2008)

What do you mean by dirty, eating Mc Donalds burgers?  That'll load the weight on haha.  Eat clean man its the way to go.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

Crazy Albertan said:


> What do you mean by dirty, eating Mc Donalds burgers?  That'll load the weight on haha.  Eat clean man its the way to go.



yeh if youre eating mcdonalds and stuff to bulk thats a bad deal broseph....back in my football days there was a guy who did that to get big...yeh he got big in the muscular strength and fat areas but his cardio was completely fucked up...you wanna get fit while keeping your heart strong...yeh you can get all prettied up but if you have no strong heart it is worthless...you might as well be morbidly obese...so eat clean and keep a strong heart and make solid gains.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 4, 2008)

Check out these two scenarios.

All hypothetical and made up numbers just to give you a sense of how this might work.

Lean Bulk. You gain 1lb in 1 week
1/2 is water
1/4 is fat
1/4 is muscle

Lee Priest Bulk: you gain 3lbs in 1 week
1.5lbs is water
1lb is fat
1/2lb is muscle

Thats basically how it can work. With a lean bulk, you control your calories better and eat clean foods and minimize fat gain but you can potentially hinder a little bit of muscle gain. With a fat sloppy bulk you throw caution to the wind and make sure that you are overeating and giving your body the necessary nutrients to build muscle to its natural (or unnatural) potential. This will result in greater gain across the spectrum, but you will have to deal with having the gut, potentially hurting your long term health etc.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2008)

Yanick said:


> Check out these two scenarios.
> 
> All hypothetical and made up numbers just to give you a sense of how this might work.
> 
> ...



Dont forget to mention the LBM you will lose trying to cut all that unwanted BF.  Clean bulk in the end you will appreciate it more...you wont have to cut as long to get to the end result.  

You want crap foods thats why they make cheat meals dont make a lifestyle out of it.


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 5, 2008)

Crazy Albertan said:


> What do you mean by dirty, eating Mc Donalds burgers?  That'll load the weight on haha.  Eat clean man its the way to go.



My problem is how do you people stay away from the freakin McDonalds?!@# I am starting to less and less but its hard as shit. Ecspecially when I drive home at night from my fiance's house and pass one every day!!!!! AGGGGG!!!!


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Mar 5, 2008)

I find the best way to avoid mcdonalds is cardio in the morning... If im bustin my ass off in the gym, i think twice about EVERYTHING i eat that day... every chip, every bite, every morsel of food. 

Although im lucky... Im disgusted by mcdonalds now


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2008)

Look, resisting McDonalds isn't really that hard, is it? I mean, consider the inferior ingredients, the preparation...usually done by some pissed off under~achiever who might just make their own "contribution" to your order, the huge margin you're paying for terrible food, the health conditions that you are almost certain to have if you continue eating such crap.....the list goes on. It ain't that hard.


----------



## PappaD (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah but a well made double cheeseburger does ROCK!! I am so wanting one right now!!!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 6, 2008)

I love burgers. Not McDonald's burgers, but a nice diner burger is heaven.

I make burgers out of my steak. I use about 6oz of top round london broil bootleg angus beef and seasoning...ultimate chopper that fucker and cook. Two egg whites on the side and if i'm feeling like a fat fuck i'll even eat it on a bun.


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 6, 2008)

Is Tofu Burger any good? We were talking about Tofu the other day at WW and seems like a good alternative???


----------



## UFC rocks (Mar 6, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Look, resisting McDonalds isn't really that hard, is it? I mean, consider the inferior ingredients, the preparation...usually done by some pissed off under~achiever who might just make their own "contribution" to your order, the huge margin you're paying for terrible food, the health conditions that you are almost certain to have if you continue eating such crap.....the list goes on. It ain't that hard.



i know McDonalds is bad for you but it is hard to not have it if you like it.

you gave some really good reasons why you shouldnt have it, but people know how bad smokeing is for them but they still do it. same for McDonalds in a way it is kind off adicktive.


----------

